# I embarrassed myself ...



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

My wife likes to appropriate my clothes with the enthusiasm of a minor party functionary of the DPRK.

Yesterday she got a new designer jacket, and I purchased jammie pants. But of course after getting home the first thing she tries on are ... my jammies! And appropriated them!

Then she decided to not only wear my favorite sweatshirt, but also go to the rest room in them. Now thats the last straw. I can surrender a new item that I haven't bonded with. But some thing I like.. and regularly wear... she not only took it, but she went to poop wearing them! I can only imagine the aroma fragments floating up from the bowl ... infusing deep inside the heavy fabric of the sweatshirt. Forever bonding with the fabric ... giving it a poopy smell from now till the end of time....

So I decided to take revenge.... 

Later that night, when taking the pup out, I decided to wear her brand new designer jacket - which really doesn't even go around my chest (I am NOT fat! I am just a guy, we are bigger).

And also a new hat that she got.

So at 11:00pm Friday night, here I was, wearing shorts, t-shirt, boat shoes ... but an obvious women's jacket and hat... walking a 100lb GSD. And of course every young person in the neighborhood was out and about, going clubbing - dressed in their finest.

:crazy: ..... :blush:!!

WTH, I decided to walk with an extra swing to the hips and blew the laughing bastards a kiss.

Bet I will hear about this one for a while....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Lifestyles of the clueless.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol, I get your point! But seriously dude, laundry gets rid of floating poop bits!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol! Funny! I love stealing my boyfriend's clothes  they are so comfy, and best part is he can't steal mine back because my clothes are way too small for him!


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Lifestyles of the clueless.


ROFL! You are such a sourpuss! If you lived close to me, I would make my dog poop on your front door step everyday. And if he had constipation I would pay neighborhood kids to do it. 
Hahaha.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah~ said:


> Lol! Funny! I love stealing my boyfriend's clothes  they are so comfy, and best part is he can't steal mine back because my clothes are way too small for him!


^ is the greatest challenge of MAN-kind.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

100 pound GSD? I thought your dog was a puppy? Smh.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Where are the pictures? We need pictures.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

> WTH, I decided to walk with an extra swing to the hips and blew the laughing bastards a kiss


 Are you sure you weren't channeling your inner Bruce Jenner? And Shepherdmom is right, Where are the pictures?


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Get some, man.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!!!

Mods love where you moved this thread to! "Brags".


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I can only picture you standing out side in her new coat with your shorts. We need pictures and video! By the way the brown stuff washes out!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> I can only picture you standing out side in her new coat with your shorts. We need pictures and video! By the way the brown stuff washes out!


I 2nd this lol


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Where are the pictures? We need pictures.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

CDR Shep Mama said:


> Get some, man.


:spittingcoffee:


----------

